# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  أسماء المقبولين حساب المكرمة الملكية لابناء عشائر البادية والمدارس ذات الظروف الخاصة

## L A R A

اعلنت لجنة المكرمة الملكية السامية لابناء العشائر في البادية الاردنية والمدارس ذات الظروف الخاصة اسماء الطلبة المقبولين في الجامعات الحكومية للعام الجامعي 2008 ـ 2009 مرتبة حسب المحافظات شاملة مناطق البادية.

وطلبت اللجنة من جميع الطلبة المقبولين واولياء امورهم مراجعة لجنة المكرمة الملكية السامية حسب الجدول المبين ادناه مصطحبين معهم دفاتر العائلة وبطاقة الاحوال المدنية من اجل التوقيع على التعهدات الدراسية اللازمة وتسليمهم اشعارات القبول مقابل رسم مقداره «4» اربعة دنانير ومراجعة دوائر القبول والتسجيل في الجامعات المقبولين فيها لاستكمال اجراءات قبولهم وتسجيلهم ، علما ان الجامعات لن تقوم باجراءات القبول والتسجيل لاي طالب دون احضار الاشعار المذكور.

وقالت اللجنة ان على الطلبة المشمولين في المكرمة الملكية السامية لابناء العشائر في البادية الاردنية والمدارس ذات الظروف الخاصة والذين تقدموا بطلبات للانتفاع من المكرمة وقبلوا ضمن قوائم التنافس او اي قوائم اخرى والراغبين بتغيير تخصصاتهم او جامعاتهم مراجعة لجنة المكرمة الملكية السامية لغايات تعبئة طلبات النقل والتحويل.

----------


## L A R A

مراد عوده احمد العقيل ,69.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية جوليا علي خزاعي المغاربه ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة المحاسبة محمد ابراهيم سعود اولادعيسى ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الألمانية/الإنجليزية ميلاد حاتم عبد الجميل المهيرات ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الحاسوب سامر فرحان توفيق الزعبي ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية ناريمان فارس عارف الحنيطي ,69.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغةالإيطالية/الإنجليزية حسام سليم موسى صندوقه ,69.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة نظم المعلومات الادارية هديل قبلان عبد الله الباير ,69.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية ندى يونس احمد ابو يحيى ,69.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ معاذ محمد فهد العبد الله ,69.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / سلط اريج محمد مطلق العواوده ,69.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف زياد ابراهيم عبد العزيز السعاده ,68.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة ادارة الأعمال محمد جهاد ابراهيم حسن ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمويل ماجده عبد المجيد عليان الرشيدات ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة وعد عبد الستار المحمود المطر ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإدارة العامة احمد فواز جميل الحساميه ,68.6 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة / عمان خلود حسين هزاع المرازيق ,68.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة إقتصاد الأعمال مريم سالم سليمان الرحامنه ,68.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل رعد بسام سليمان الرحاحله ,68 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب - سلط ليث محمد عبد الحفيظ الشاذلي ,68 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة / عمان عمار سليم عبد الله الحسابين ,68 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية ايمن عياد محمد العياده ,67.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء حسن تيسير حسن ابو تبانه ,67.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التسويق سيف الحق منصور فهد الحسامي ,67.9 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب - سلط اسماعيل خليل محمود ابو عوده ,67.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / عمان هشام حمزه احمد رشيد ,67.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة اعمال / سلط مهند محمد عزات ابراهيم سدر ,67.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان لورنس خليل احمد الشوابكه ,67.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية مهيب محمد ابراهيم الوحيدي ,67.6 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات انور فاهد مفلح الزيود ,67.6 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغةالإسبانية/الإنجليزية اماني عبد الجبار فريد بقيله ,67.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / سلط الاء محمد عبد الحفيظ الجبور ,67.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الرياضيات مرام رشاد جوده رداد ,67.4 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان سند عطاالله احمد السليحات ,67.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية رنا امناور قطيش الحرايزه ,67.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل - اناث /عمان منير احمد عبد الشراب ,67.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /نظم حاسوبية - سلط معاذ عطا الله علي الحنيطي ,67.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد / سلط فاتن سالم عبد المعطي الثوابيه ,67.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء حسام وليد رشاد الشيخ قاسم ,67.1 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /نظم حاسوبية - سلط ضياء الدين عبد الكريم محمد العويدي ,67.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء محمد علي سالم الطلاس ,67.1 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة الأعمال / عمان اخلاص خليل عبدالقادر السكارنه ,67 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم المكتبات والمعلومات احمد خليفه عقله الدعجه ,66.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علوم وتكنولوجيا المواد وفاء محمد فرحان البراري ,66.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل - اناث /عمان فهد رمضان موسى سعاده ,66.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية اسراء وليد عبدالكريم طه الهلول ,66.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاثار احمد جميل حمد العبادي ,66.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /هندسة البرمجيات سلط, ايمن زياد عبد الفتاح الطقاطقه ,66.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الاقتصاد / سلط بشار اسحق عطية المحيسن ,66.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس طه بركات عبد الحافظ المطر ,66.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الفرنسية علي وليد نجيب صالح ,66.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة معلومات الأعمال سلام موسى عطوه البراري ,66.4 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة - اناث / عمان يعرب عبدالسلام عبدالله المناعسه ,66.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط عمر محمد صالح الغنميين ,66.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء ليث فاهد محمد العياش ,66.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية نور الدين مرزوق صالح المرزوق ,66.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية صقر فواز عبد الله الجبالي ,66 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة الأعمال / عمان محمد عبد الله حمدان الحوراني ,66 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط محمد طالب غصاب السكارنه ,65.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الكورية /الانجليزية عدي مهاوش عبد الكريم السواعير ,65.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا بيان ضيف الله مفلح البرايسه ,65.9 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /هندسة البرمجيات سلط, يزن ابراهيم بشر الصقور ,65.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان براءه طالب طايع الزيود ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / سلط اسماء احمد مصطفى عمران ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تربية الطفل / سلط عبد الكريم ابراهيم سلامه ابو العسل ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط هيثم غالب عبد الجواد التميمي ,65.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية خالد محمود ابراهيم الخوالده ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / سلط اية ناصر عبد الله الصوان ,65.6 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات سميه سليمان زعل العقيل ,65.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / سلط اسامه منصور متروك المهيرات ,65.4 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان ابراهيم كمال عليان الشراب ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / سلط ثامر علي عبد الكريم النصر ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات / سلط روان احمد يوسف خشرم ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية - اناث / عمان اسلام ناصر محمد صباح ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الرياضيات صدام محمد عبد الحنيطي ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / سلط صدام محمد حاتم الزغير ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات / سلط معاذ حامد نايف المساعفه ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / سلط حنان خليل بدوي نصار الشحاتيت ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية - اناث / عمان عبد الرحيم عبد ربه سلامه ابو نجيلي ,65.1 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات / سلط منتصر حاتم عبد القديم زلوم ,65.1 الجامعة الألمانيةالأردنية, علوم الحاسوب يزن صلاح محمد عطا الله ,65 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات / سلط ايمن فايز علي المصري ,65 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان سوزان محمود عبد العزيز المساعفه

----------


## L A R A

[align=center]مأدبا :
الجامعــة الأردنيــة الرياضيات عدي عبد الوهاب سليمان ابو عساف ,69.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة معلومات الأعمال اميمه غازي خلف الحسامي ,69.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة المحاسبة حلا ابراهيم تركي الهواوره ,69.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الحاسوب الاء سالم محمد المساعفه ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية ايمان فيصل احمد الشخانبه ,68.6 الجامعــة الأردنيــة إقتصاد الأعمال اشرف عبد الله سليمان العويظات ,68.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة ادارة الأعمال محمد خير احمد عبد الكريم الاطرش ,68.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علوم وتكنولوجيا المواد محمد حسن محمد حميدان ,68.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة / عمان سكينه راجي محمد العوايده ,68.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية والاء خالد عواد السيوف ,68 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية حربي دخل الله ضيف الله الشياب ,67.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء تسنيم احمد محمد الشخانبه ,67.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /هندسة البرمجيات سلط بلال ابراهيم عبد الكريم الحميمات ,67.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان طارق فهمي محمد الظاهر ,67.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمويل سيف محمد محمود العبابسه ,67.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإدارة العامة معتز زاهر عبد العزيز بدير ,66.9 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / سلط رحاب فايز سلمان الرواحنه ,65.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية ولاء عبد الله سالم الحويان ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة - اناث / عمان محمود مفلح عوده الشوابكه ,65.6 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية ادارة الأعمال / عمان حليمه علي حسان الشومر ,65.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان محمد عواد علي الشوابكه ,65.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية / علان وسام ابراهيم سليمان الشوابكه ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب - سلط محمد عبد الهادي محمد اللبابده ,65.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة / علان حمزه محمد مسلم الرواحنه ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية التربية الخاصة / علان سامي خليفه صالح الحيصه ,65.1 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / سلط ايهاب جمال عبد الرحمن الراعي ,65 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / سلط خوله عبد الله علي العلي .69.9[/align]

----------


## L A R A

إربد :
جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف ذكريات يوسف حسين شتيات ,69.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, العلوم الجنائية الاء فاروق زيد العمري ,69.8 جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب رحاب هايل كريم الجراروه ,69.8 جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي/ارشاد مدرسي محمد عماد احمد نوافله ,69.7 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية سهى فلاح محمد العمري ,69.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم طب الاسنان المساندة هيفاء محمود عبد الله ابوالفول ,69.7 جامعــة آل البيت علوم الارض والبيئة التطبيقية محمد خالد عبد الرحيم جبعي ,69.7 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية براء وليد مصطفى ربابعه ,69.7 جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة ادهم محمد صالح بني عامر ,69.6 جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية احمد عبد الله احمد النعامنه ,69.6 جامعة اليرموك ادارة الأعمال محمد نور احمد محمد القرعان ,69.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة بلال حسين محمد الموسى ,69.5 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل اسيل احمد عبدالغني الشرع ,69.4 جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وادابها جمعه محمد حسن سبارجه ,69.4 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات سيف فريد جبر محمد ,69.4 جامعة اليرموك الاثار احمد جمال محمد الشريده ,69.4 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات هيثم كامل احمد نعامنه ,69.3 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة عمار علي رفاعي سعيفان ,69.3 جامعة اليرموك اقتصاد المال والأعمال عمر غالب محمد مقابله ,69.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان غدير بسام غازي مستريحي ,69.1 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم الحاسوب محمد حيدر محمد جوارنه ,69.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات محمود عبد اللطيف احمد الياسين ,69.1 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية فراس عادل محمد الذيابات ,69 جامعة اليرموك اقتصاد المال والأعمال حسان يوسف عوده الوردات ,69 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية ثائر محمد مصطفى جاد الله ,69 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب /حصن رأفت احمد ناصر الطعامنه ,69 جامعة اليرموك التسويق الاء ماجد عبد الله الرياحنه ,69 جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء اماني احمد علي الحسين ,69 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات احمد مروح عبد الله عليمي ,69 الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات ورود معتصم عبد المجيد عناقره ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الإدارية مصعب احمد خليف الرفاعي ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية صهيب فضيل مشرف فرخ ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك الترجمة صهيب موسى ضيف الله الموسى ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية صفاء احمد محمود رحابنه ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل سجى خالد محمد الحوري ,68.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, اللغة الانجليزية - اناث /, قاسم محمود احمد العمري ,68.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة احمد قاسم منصور طاهات ,68.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة ثائر خالد عبدالله ابو الكرسنة ,68.6 جامعــة آل البيت الكيمياء اروى عصام محمد تيسير صالح ,68.6 جامعة اليرموك الإحصاء اشواق محمد حميد الحماده ,68.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الرياضيات ايات محمد علي بني ملحم ,68.6 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الإدارية غسان محمد محمود مهيدات ,68.6 جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء احمد فتحي عارف زقيلي ,68.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الرياضيات بلال احمد محمد الدهون ,68.5 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية قاسم منير قاسم العمري ,68.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, التربية المهنية / حصن فاطمه حسين حمدان براهمه ,68.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الاعمال عبد الله محمد مفلح التميمي ,68.4 جامعــة آل البيت اقتصاديات المال والاعمال محمد ماجد حسين النعواشي ,68.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات محمد يحيى علي العزام ,68.4 جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية فواز شهاب محمد السعدي ,68.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم طب الاسنان المساندة محمد عزام نواف الزعبي ,68.3 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة عهود محمد احمد السرحان ,68.3 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل قصي منصور محمد الشناق ,68.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية احمد متعب احمد عطروز ,68.2 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية عماد الدين ايمن عبد القادر بني مفرج ,68.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الرياضيات عبدالرحمن راتب محمد سماره ,68.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم الحاسوب فادي اسامه احمد التميمي ,68.2 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة دعاء عماد حسين بني خالد ,68.1 جامعة اليرموك الإحصاء عروه وجيه ابراهيم نمراوي ,68.1 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة ايمان احمد صالح مهنا ,68.1 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة اسامه قاسم محمد جبعي ,68 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, نظم المعلومات الادارية / حصن محمد حسن احمد الهزايمه ,68 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان منيه يوسف محمد الخمايسه ,68 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها مالك محمد حكمات خلف ابو سلمان ,67.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات ابراهيم محمد احمد العزام ,67.9 جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد احمد علي يوسف بني عيسى ,67.9 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية رولا محمد حسن العزام ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء نور صبحي مصطفى الشرع ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد رؤى عماد عبد الله بني يونس ,67.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية محمد جميل فلاح الحوري ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد فراس عيسى خميس رباعي ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها حنين بسام محمد بني عبد الرحمن ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية ليلى علي عبدالحميد مراشده ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية/عبري مالك صياح احمد جدوع ,67.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية دلال محمود نوفان عبيدات ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها عبد الله سليمان مصطفى الدبيس ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة صدام نصر محمد درادكه ,67.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية نهاد فيصل علي العزام ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية ليث صالح علي البطاينه ,67.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الرياضيات معن عبد الهادي عوده الجراح ,67.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات رواد وديع ناصر طاشمان ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية حسام احمد محمود ابو خليل ,67.6 جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب الاء فؤاد حمد الزعبي ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية ثامر عبده قسيم عبد العزيز ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك الاثار محمود حسني عبد القادر ربابعه ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك الإرشاد السياحي اسراء حابس عبد الرحيم العمري ,67.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, الخزف والفنون - اناث / احمد محمد حمدان الردايده ,67.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, المحاسبة / حصن عامر محمد سالم ملحم ,67.3 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية صدام جاسر صالح الرفاعي ,67.3 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء محمود احمد عبد الله علاونه ,67.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الكيمياء التطبيقية عماد عبد الفتاح محمد مطالقه ,67.2 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها شفاء طارق احمد محافظه ,67.2 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا احمد محمد حسين الذيابات ,67.1 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية محمد يوسف محمد خشمان ,67.1 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الكيمياء التطبيقية عدي محمد حسن النعواشي ,67.1 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها محمد عصام حسين الرباعي ,67 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الكيمياء التطبيقية عبد الله محمود حمد القرعان ,67 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية شفاء محمد محمود خطاطبه ,67 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الفيزياء التطبيقية حمزه سيف الدين طلال الهزايمه ,67 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا علاء زبن صالح الشريده ,67 جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها خالد عبد المهدي محمد المزاري ,67 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الكيمياء التطبيقية قتيبة علي محسن الخريف ,67 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا احمد يوسف كريم الخزعلي ,67 جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها ذكريات عصام محمود وديان ,66.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية تامر يوسف محمد عقيل ,66.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الفيزياء التطبيقية ركان محمد جميل احمد بني خير ,66.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية سيف الدين عوض موسى ابراهيم ,66.9 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة سليمان حسام رشيد جيت ,66.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الفيزياء التطبيقية اسامه عبد المحسن ابراهيم العزام ,66.8 جامعــة آل البيت ادارة الاعمال الاء سليمان علي بني سالم ,66.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الفيزياء التطبيقية انس صلاح سليمان القويسم ,66.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, علم الأحياء الدقيقة/ الزرقاء محمد محمود موسى العواد ,66.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء ياسمين فيصل محمد بني مفرج ,66.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات - اناث /, ضحى شاهر مصطفى الدقامسه ,66.6 جامعة اليرموك صيانة المصادر التراثية وإدارتها محمد قاسم خالد بواعنه ,66.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الادارية مجدولين عبد الله احمد خليفات ,66.6 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا احمد وصفي عبدالقادر بني سلامه ,66.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء سماح رشدي محمد الطوالبه ,66.6 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تربية الطفل - اناث /, رؤى صالح علي الاحمد ,66.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, الاقتصاد المنزلي - اناث /, محمود عبد الله محمود الفوله ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته حمزه مازن مصطفى اللمع ,66.5 جامعــة آل البيت التمويل والمصارف محمد يوسف ظاهر الفقيه ,66.5 جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء احمد خالد سليمان الدهون ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء اكرام عبد الفتاح محمود ابو جليل ,66.5 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية دعاء محمد محي الدين الشوبكي ,66.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تربية الطفل - اناث / عجلون ابراهيم صالح محمد الردايده ,66.3 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية علاء احمد قاسم السليتي ,66.3 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية محمود محمد احمد مهيدات ,66.3 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية سلام احمد محمد الدردور ,66.2 جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف احلام وليد احمد محمد ,66.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء اياد عواد عايد الشرع ,66.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة محمود منصور احمد الوردات ,66.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة عبد المنعم عبدالهادي عقله الهزايمه ,66 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة احمد وليد محمد الطعيمه ,66 الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي عائشه محمود محمد حسان ,65.9 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها فادي كمال مذيب الفرج ,65.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة والقانون التجاري روان محمد عبد الله بني مفرج ,65.9 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, اللغة العربية التطبيقية - اناث /, حنين ضيف الله محمد العمري ,65.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة الاء رياض عبد القادر ابو الفول ,65.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة براء يوسف شفيق خطايبه ,65.8 جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل عدي عبد المجيد احمد جراح ,65.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة دعاء فايز مصلح ربابعه ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تكنولوجيا معلومات -علم الحاسوب اناث عجلو, عبد الله جلال مفلح الشرمان ,65.7 جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء ايمن جمال جميل زيد الكيلاني ,65.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة المياه والبيئة يزن مدحت عبدالرحمن ربايعة ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية شروق تحسين يوسف عبيدات ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي اسلام سليمان خلف حمامره ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة منتصر موفق عوض العبدالرزاق ,65.5 جامعــة آل البيت التمويل والمصارف ضياء الدين زاهي فهد محيميد ,65.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد السياحي علاءالدين محمد محمود بني صالح ,65.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية سناء محمد نهار الفحيلي ,65.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء ليث محمد احميدي بني حمد ,65.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي منى علي حسين محامده ,65.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد كفايه علي سليمان الفقيه ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية محمد ابراهيم عوض الجراح ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة حسام هاني عبد الرحمن القاسم ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي ريم محمد احمد الديماوي ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد فداء يوسف موسى الحجات ,65.2 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الفرنسية وآدابها طارق زياد عبد الله الخطيب ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها ربى بسام محمد اللبابنه ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية ايه حسن علي براهمه ,65.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية التكنولوجيا الحيوية باسم ابراهيم احمد كساسبه ,65.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية منى محمد عبدالقادر الزعبي ,65 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة المياه والبيئة سماح قاسم عبد ربه عناقره ,65 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة المياه والبيئة عبد الله جمال مصطفى الزيوت ,65 الجامعــة الهاشمية التأهيل الرياضي فاطمه عبدالحليم عبدالكريم الاحمد .69.7

----------


## L A R A

جرش :
جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية محمد احمد جبر العراعره ,69.6 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات فارس خليفه عبود الزبون ,69.6 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات اياد محمد صلاح قوقزه ,69.5 جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة خالد محمد سالم دار علي ,69.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم الحاسوب انس احمد يوسف العوده الله ,69.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء هيثم محمود محمد الخوالده ,69.3 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء ايات حسين علي حوامده ,69.2 جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي/ارشاد مدرسي معاذ سمير سعيد العمور ,69.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات فايزه فايز عبدالرحمن شبلي ,69.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها محمد تيسير حسين الزعارير ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية احمد باسم محمد الرشيد ,68.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية شاكر جميل علي قوقزه ,68.6 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية عدي محمد مفلح علي ,68.4 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية اسلام محمد عقله مرزوق ,67.9 جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب زهور سامي محمد الزعبي ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية اماني عقاب نهار الزعبي ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الإدارية فاطمه عدنان سالم بني عبده ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا ساره فايز طه الزعبي ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل وجيه خلف عبدالكريم الاحمد ,67.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم طب الاسنان المساندة صدام ضيف الله احمد بني موسى ,67.3 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, التربية المهنية / حصن صدام حسين فرج الخوالده ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها محمود علي محمود الزيتون ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته لؤي سعيد مفلح القرعان ,67.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية امل عيسى عبدالرحمن بني مصطفى ,67 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي تمام عبيدالله محمد بني بكار ,67 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, الاقتصاد المنزلي - اناث /, وصفي سعيد غدير العمور ,66.9 جامعة اليرموك الترجمة معاذ ياسر سالم حراحشه ,66.9 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب /حصن اسلام مصطفى علي بني مصطفى ,66.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي اينور عبدالرحمن علي عيسى ,66.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تربية الطفل - اناث / عجلون عدي نواف حامد القرعان ,66.5 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية خالد رفاعي سلامه ابراهيم ,66.5 جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب نور محمد حسين الشرمان ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة هيام جمال احمد المرازيق ,66.3 جامعة اليرموك التاريخ قصي خالد عبدالرحمن الحمامده ,66.3 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية محمد خالد موسى بني حمدان ,66.2 جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وادابها فرج صالح نايف بردويل ,66.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الفيزياء التطبيقية منار احمد سالم الرواشده ,66.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها محمد كامل محمد سليمان ,66.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الادارية اسراء علي عبدالله المرازيق ,66 جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف محمد عمر سلامه منيزل ,65.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, الرياضيات عائشه حسن محمد الايوب ,65.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان رامي عواد عبداللطيف خوالده ,65.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة محمد حسين علي الخطيب ,65.7 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها مرام محمد سالم القرعان ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها احمد سلطان سليم العياصره ,65.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية معاذ ناصر يوسف مقابله ,65.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, نظم المعلومات الادارية / حصن ولاء محمد حسين القرعان ,65.1 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات - اناث /, خالد علي محمد عبداللطيف ,65 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم السياسية رنده زياد فواز الزغول .69.9

----------


## L A R A

[align=center]عجلون :
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات رايه احمد سعيد الزغول ,69.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية حنين محمد علي بني اسماعيل ,69.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم طب الاسنان المساندة خالد احمد عليان المومني ,69.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان عامر فهمي حسن الفواز ,69.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية جيس وليد عبد الرحمن الزريقات ,69.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة وعد محمود ذياب حواوره ,69.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الفيزياء التطبيقية محمد علي مصطفى المومني ,69.2 جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة احمد حسين محمود بني عبد الغني ,69.2 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء رشيد احمد علي عنانزه ,69.1 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الإدارية محمد حسين محمد عنانبه ,69.1 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب وفاء ناصر عبد الجواد البعول ,69 جامعة اليرموك ادارة الأعمال ابتهال لطفي احمد المومني ,69 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات رحمة علي احمد المرتضى ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة حاتم ابراهيم اسماعيل خطاطبه ,68.9 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية صدام خليل ساري الصمادي ,68.8 جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب محمد ابراهيم مصطفى الزغول ,68.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, نظم المعلومات الادارية / حصن انتماء نواف محمد المومني ,68.6 جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي/ارشاد مدرسي ايمن محمد محمود الغزو ,68.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة نازك خلف مفضي الدرابكه ,68.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تكنولوجيا معلومات -علم الحاسوب اناث عجلو, اوس عاطف محمود المومني ,68 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية حسام صبحي حسين فريحات ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وادابها ديانا منير حسن المومني ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية نقاء خالد محمد البلاونه ,67.1 جامعة اليرموك الفيزياء مالك زايد فايز الخرفان ,67.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة عرين عبد المحسن احمد المومني ,67 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, التربية المهنية / حصن براء محمود سليمان الصمادي ,67 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة المخاطر و التأمين ايمان محمد احمد العرود ,67 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, اللغة الانجليزية - اناث / مرام عبد الله احمد القضاه ,66.9 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية ضحى احمد موسى الزغول ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا محمد احمد ضيف الله المومني ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية روان راضي علي المومني ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية اشرف حسن احمد بني فواز ,66.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء هدى حسين عيسى الزغول ,66.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, المحاسبة / حصن فريهان احمد علي الفريحات ,66.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الاعمال محمود محمد عبد القادر السيوف ,66.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الادارية لؤي لطفي محمد بني اسماعيل ,65.8 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات صفاء عبد الله محمد المومني ,65.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية يوسف محمود سالم عنانبه ,65.7 جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء ردينه عبد الحليم علي عنانزه ,65.7 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, الخدمة الاجتماعية - اناث /, انيسه عمر عبد الرحمن الدباس ,65.5 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, تربية الطفل - اناث /, ليث زهير عبد الله المومني ,65.5 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة رشا محمود سلمان عبد الغني ,65.4 جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل محمد محمود عطا الله بني سلمان ,65.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي انسام موسى علي الشويطر ,65.4 جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف رأفت فراس حسين الصمادي ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها عدي احمد شفيق السيوف ,65.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الفنادق دعاء احمد سعود ثلجي ,65.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف حذيفه محمد سليم الصمادي ,65 الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته عزالدين حمدان محمد الحراحشة .69.9

المفرق :
جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية محمد موسى محمد الخزاعلة ,69.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات علي محمود علي العجاج ,69.1 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة اروى عبدالله عبدالرحمن الجرايدة ,68.9 جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف احمد علي فاضي الحسبان ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات سهير فرج محمود حراحشة ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات ولاء فايز خلف الحمود ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات ليالي ياسين حمدان سحيمان ,68.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات آلاء ابراهيم فلاح ابو حجيلة ,68.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات الزهراء علي ضيف الله موسى ,68.3 جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة غازي خلف حسين الخوالدة ,68.2 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب /حصن جهاد نمران احمد الزيود ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات مجدي محمد سليم الجرايدة ,67.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان آمال احمد ماضي الخزاعلة ,67.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء صخر سليمان عبدالله الشريدة ,67 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم طب الاسنان المساندة زيد محمد راشد العرقان ,66.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية وعد محمد رشيد عليان ,66.7 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة محمد امين حسين محمد الحراحشة ,66.7 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء فؤاد فهد عبدالكريم الزيود ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها احلام احمد ماضي الخزاعلة ,66.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية خالد يوسف ارشيد الجرايدة ,66.1 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية حمزة احمد سليمان الخوالدة ,66 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء ليث عبدالله احمد الخوالدة ,65.8 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية المحاسبة / حصن ناهد محمد فارس عليمات ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة فداء محمد عبدالنبي الزبيدات ,65.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية اسامة تيسير خلف المشاقبة ,65.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف محمد نور سميح محمد الشديفات ,65.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة والقانون التجاري وعد يوسف سالم خوالدة ,65.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي كفى خلف حسين النصيرات .69.9

الزرقاء :
الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الاعمال اسراء حمدان علي العموش ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية امل عوده موسى الزواهره ,68.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها عدي محمد عوده الكعابنه ,68.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة عاليه عطاالله عواد العثمان ,68.6 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها فاضل محمد فاضل العموش ,68.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف اخلاص فيصل جمعه العموش ,68.3 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان علاء كساب فلاح الزيود ,68.2 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة صفاء ابراهيم عليان الشديفات ,68 جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية, التربية المهنية / حصن محمد باسل احمد كيوان ,67.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء مرام سليمان شتيوي الغويري ,67.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها غاليه علي محمد الزيود ,67.1 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا, علوم طب الاسنان المساندة سامر عبد الحليم احمد الخلايله ,67 الجامعــة الهاشمية الجيولوجيا والبيئة سناء احمد محمد الحاج اسعد ,66.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها دعاء رزق الله نهار الزيود ,66.4 جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية سناء صالح علي الصبابحه ,65.8 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل عماد علي جبريل الدنان .69.9

البلقـاء :
جامعــة البلقاء التطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /نظم حاسوبية - سلط سوزان خالد احمد الزيادات ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة, معلم الصف سلام عبداللطيف عجاج الخوالده ,69.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا عطا الله امين عبد الرحمن البشيش ,69.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية سوزان عبد الله احمد الوليدي ,69.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية ناديه مسمي سالم ابو رفيع ,68.9 جامعــةالتطبيقية اللغة الانجليزية - اناث / عمان محمد اكرم يوسف محمد ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة المحاسبة هديل حسن ابراهيم الديات ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء هبه موسى عبدالرحيم الخوالده ,68.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل يزيد محمد عبد العزيز الكايد ,68.6 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التمويل احمد خلف عبدالكريم وريكات ,68.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الرياضية منى محمد احمد ابو حسين ,68.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية الاء عامر عبد العوامله ,68.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة ادارة الأعمال نافز منصور سعيد اليماني ,68.2 جامعــةالتطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات /هندسة البرمجيات سلط, محمد فارس داود العدوان ,68.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإدارة العامة صدام عبد الحافظ احمد السلامات ,68.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الحاسوب حسين عبد الله السليمان الوريكات ,68.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة اسامه ملوح مضعان البشيش ,68.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء منيره موسى فريح مغامس ,68 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغةالإسبانية/الإنجليزية محمد نظام اسماعيل ابو ورده ,68 الجامعــة الأردنيــة إقتصاد الأعمال ميساء تيسير موسى المصالحه ,67.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية هدى صالح عبد الله الرشايده ,67.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التاريخ وعد الخير علي مفلح العلاوين ,67.6 جامعــةالتطبيقية تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب - سلط ايوب شرقي احمد السكارنه ,67.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الرياضيات رضاب كامل عبد الهادي السعايده ,67.5 جامعــةالتطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / سلط وجدان هاني عبد المحسن ,67.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علوم وتكنولوجيا المواد عدي زياد يوسف النعيمات ,67.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية المحاسبة / عمان قيس محمد احمد الزيادات ,67.1 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الفيزياء ابراهيم مصطفى سعود الربيع ,67.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / سلط عبد الله علي سليمان وريكات ,67 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم المكتبات والمعلومات عوني عبد محمد النواتي ,67 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية احمد محمد حسن عبد الله ,66.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الإجتماع محمد جمال عبدالله العلاوين ,66.8 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / سلط مؤيد اسماعيل خليل الشيش ,66.8 جامعــةالتطبيقية نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان عبدالله خالد احمد التك ,66.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الإجتماع محمود سليمان محمود دريعات ,66.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية ضحى حمد يوسف النعيمات ,66.6 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية عثمان صياح علي الرحامنه ,66.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية التربية الخاصة / علان ايهم سالم عبد الله الخرابشه ,66.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية ادارة اعمال / سلط نداء احمد عوده ابو نوار ,66.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإرشاد والصحة النفسية دعاء عادل نعيم جابر ,66.3 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة معلومات الأعمال يزن محمد احمد الهنداوي ,66.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الفرنسية بهاء الدين جميل عارف بعجاوي ,65.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم النفس عزت محمد عزت عرعر ,65.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجيولوجيا البيئية والتطبيقية مي احمد نزال صلاحات ,65.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان زكريا حسن سليمان مرشود ,65.6 جامعــةالتطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط ليث عاطف صالح الطواهيه ,65.5 جامعــةالتطبيقية الرياضيات ماهر كمال شوكت ابو حجله ,65.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط عدي سالم ميخائيل الصايغ ,65.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية الاقتصاد / سلط ليث علي عبد الهادي الرحامنه ,65.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم المالية والمصرفية / عمان روان احمد حسين نصار ,65.2 جامعــةالتطبيقية ادارة الأعمال / عمان محمد علمي حسين الخرابشه ,65.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية التخطيط الاقليمي / سلط محمد صالح محمود العدوان ,65 الجامعة الألمانيةالأردنية, علوم الحاسوب احلام احمد صالح الحسين ,65 جامعــةالتطبيقية ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات / سلط اشرف فيصل موسى الشياب .69.5[/align]

----------


## L A R A

الكــرك :
جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية محمد مد الله مفلح الجوازنه ,69.3 جامعــة مؤتــة الكيمياء معاذ عوني عبد الرحمن السعودي ,67.7 جامعــة مؤتــة العلوم الحياتية حسام عبد السلام جبريل الختاتنه ,67.3 

جامعــة مؤتــة المحاسبة ماجد برق نورس المجالي ,65.8 جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية منى مبارك عبد الله المزنه .68.8 

الطفيلة :
جامعــة مؤتــة نظم المعلومات الادارية وعد حمود محمد العمارين ,68.6 جامعــة مؤتــة الرياضيات والإحصاء اسيل ابراهيم قاسم الحجايا ,67.8 جامعة الطفيلة التقنية نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية ولاء احمد محمد العوابده ,65.9 جامعة الطفيلة التقنية العلوم المالية والمصرفية خالده مزعل نزال البطونيه ,65.8 جامعــة مؤتــة الإدارة العامة رجاء حكمت صياح نادر .69.9


باديةالشمال :
جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها وسام عوض عوده السرحان ,69.9 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية بروق هربان اسمر السرديه ,69.8 جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف حليمه سالم سعود جنديل ,69.7 جامعة اليرموك اللغة الانجليزية وادابها بسمه سعد كايد الدبيس ,69.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية نظم المعلومات الادارية سليمان اسماعيل محمد ابو شارب ,69.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية الكيمياء ولاء عطاالله عبدالمصلح السرحان ,69.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية التربية المهنية / حصن سوسن عيد عايد المدارمه ,69.7 جامعــة آل البيت الرياضيات صلاح الدين احمد علاوي العموش ,69.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم طب الاسنان المساندة محمد لافي رفاعي البقوم ,69.6 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية اخلاص ساكر سالم المساعيد ,69.5 جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب سعاد عيد فزع المتعان ,69.4 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية نائل حسين عيد الشرفات ,69.4 جامعــة آل البيت التاريخ سعيد احمد سعيد ولويل ,69.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية هندسة البرمجيات انس محمد صالح العقباني ,69.4 جامعة اليرموك المحاسبة جمال صالح خضر العثمان ,69.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة زبيده راتب توفيق ابو جابر ,69.3 جامعــة آل البيت معلم الصف حنان طعمه طحيطح النهود ,69.3 جامعــة آل البيت علم الحاسوب حفصه غازي احمد الكركي ,69.3 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم طب الاسنان المساندة عامر نايف حمدان عليمات ,69.1 جامعــة آل البيت الفيزياء جيهان عبدالله حسن المساعيد ,68.9 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الادارية عبدالله عبدالرزاق محمد المساعيد ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية سلطان شحاده ابراهيم العنزي ,68.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية علم الحاسوب وتطبيقاته عبير فرحان سلامه الطرمان ,68.8 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها ابراهيم سليم ابراهيم عبداللطيف الاقرع ,68.8 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب انجود عواد فهد البدارين ,68.7 جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي/ارشاد مدرسي وعد عبدالله هليل البقار ,68.7 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية منار اسماعيل ابراهيم ابو ربيع ,68.7 جامعــة آل البيت العلوم الحياتية زكريا هلال عوده البنوه ,68.6 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة نوف محمد سالم العظامات ,68.6 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة صدام محمد خلف العباس ,68.6 جامعــة آل البيت المحاسبة ساجده معروف ملاح الشطي ,68.5 جامعــة آل البيت تربية الطفل سهام محمد مصبح العيسى ,68.5 جامعــة آل البيت ادارة الاعمال صلاح الدين عواد عطاالله الغياث ,68.5 جامعــة آل البيت اللغة العربية وآدابها اسراء عبدالله حسن شاهين ,68.4 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها محمد علي احمد الشرعه ,68.4 جامعة اليرموك علوم الحاسوب ايمان فيصل مفلح بني خالد ,68.4 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الإدارية احمد خالد مرزوق المساعيد ,68.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان انصاف محمد عيد السرحان ,68.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية علم الأحياء الدقيقة/ الزرقاء عبدالله خالد مرجي الدلماز ,68.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية علم الأحياء الدقيقة/ الزرقاء مريم محمد شوشان البدارين ,68.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي ايات لافي صالح المخاريز ,68.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها صدام علي حسين الشرعه ,68.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة الانجليزية وادابها هنادي عايد مزعل السليحي ,68.2 جامعة اليرموك الارشاد النفسي/ارشاد مدرسي شومه خلف سليم اللقمان ,68.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا علوم الحاسوب منور سراح سالم المساعيد ,68.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات عائشه فهد عليان اعودي ,68.1 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية عبدالرحمن سلامة حمد خوالدة ,68.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة شذا علي محمد السرديه ,68.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية المحاسبة / حصن اميمه عوده علي الشريده ,68.1 جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف سلطان قبلان خليف الشبيب ,68.1 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا راكان صايل مفلح المحسن ,68 جامعة اليرموك ادارة الأعمال زياد سعود خلف العاصم ,68 جامعة اليرموك ادارة الأعمال هلال مسلم عايد المساعيد ,68 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة انعام صبح جمعه الزومان ,68 جامعــةالتطبيقية علم الأحياء الدقيقة/ الزرقاء بدر طراد سليمان الرخاء ,68 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الفنادق حنين محمد عفن الحرافشه ,67.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي مؤمن محمود علي الحراحشة ,67.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية هناء عبدالحليم رزق ابوسماقه ,67.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم المالية والمصرفية خولة يوسف خليف الجرايدة ,67.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد محمد احمد محمد سليمان ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة- اللغة الفرنسية تغريد خالد عوده الشرعه ,67.8 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها منير محمد احمد الخالدي ,67.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا تكنولوجيا صناعة الاسنان هوازن محمد غربي النهود ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية شفاء كنوش عشوي السرحان ,67.7 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل وفاء سلامه هرموش المساعيد ,67.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية المحاسبة / حصن زين كريم عيد العابد ,67.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية المحاسبة والقانون التجاري ركاز ناجح احمد ابو شلفه ,67.6 جامعة اليرموك 1لفيزياء الطبية والحيوية براءه عماد احمد الرواشده ,67.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الكيمياء التطبيقية تغريد هاني هليل السليم ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك تربية الطفل رحمه محمد عيطان السرحان ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية اخلاص خالد علي الحارون ,67.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا العلوم الجنائية شتايه عايض خلف المساعيد ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا محمد مطر هلال العمر ,67.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة ايه ساير خليفه الحديان ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك الجغرافيا غرام محمد ثليج الشرفات ,67.5 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها دينا منتصر احمد الجلاد ,67.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية الاقتصاد سماح عويد كريم بني خالد ,67.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية الارشاد المدرسي نور سويدان علي الخالدي ,67.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية علم الأحياء الدقيقة/ الزرقاء هيثم عبدالله علي السياله ,67.3 جامعة اليرموك التربية الرياضية تهاني سلامه هطبول العندلي ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية العلوم الحياتية ريم نواف عوده ابراهيم ,67.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية صدام حسين سيار العظامات ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف عمار سلمان حمدان ابو محارب ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات عدي خالد سلامه بني خالد ,67.2 جامعة اليرموك نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية عبدالاله محمد راجب الحربي ,67.2 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء امل حسين خليل السعيدين ,67.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية الرياضيات محمد عبدالله مطر بني خالد ,67.1 جامعة اليرموك اللغات السامية والشرقية/عبري يوسف نواف عبدالكريم القضاة ,67.1 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات نهاد مفضي سلمان المساعيد ,67 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف مجلي محمد مجلي الدحيم ,67 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية حنين بسام علي القيسي ,67 جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية هبه محمد احمد الحماد ,67 جامعة اليرموك الترجمة مالك صلاح محيسن العظامات ,67 جامعــةالتطبيقية المحاسبة / حصن هند عبد جريد سرحان ,67 جامعة اليرموك معلم الصف عبدالحميد خلف سليمان بني خالد ,67 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم الحياتية / الزرقاء ايمان رضا سودي المساعيد ,67 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها هدايا علي زيدان السرحان ,66.9 جامعة اليرموك الكيمياء مشعل محمد سليمان البردان ,66.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية الفيزياء ممدوح خلف حسن الطوافشه ,66.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي رقيه عواد عقيل الجمعان ,66.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية ادارة الاعمال وفاء ممدوح خليل العموش ,66.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف محمد عبدالرزاق محمد القضاه ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك الادارة العامة آيات توفيق صبحي ابو مزهر ,66.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية رعاية الطفولة المبكرة صقر علي محمد الشرفات ,66.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي بشاير عبدالله ضيف الله العاصم ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك اللغات الحديثة- اللغة الفرنسية حمزه سالم عليان البدارين ,66.8 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية احمد ذيب غصاب العيسى ,66.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية تهاني عطاالله نهار عجاج ,66.7 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها فاديه محمد عايد بني خالد ,66.7 جامعة اليرموك الرياضيات محمود مهدي محمود البري ,66.6 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها مهاوش حمدان سلامه المساعيد ,66.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي بسمه يونس حسين العزي ,66.6 جامعة اليرموك اقتصاد المال والأعمال سماح سعود ابراهيم النادي ,66.6 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية محمد مرشد طلحان السرحان ,66.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدب والدراسات الثقافية احسان حماد عوده القريناوي ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف عهود فالح سعيد السرحان ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم الصف ندى خالد مثقال السرحان ,66.5 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات بسمه ملاوي عطا الشرفات ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية اقدار علي عياط العيسى ,66.5 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي مدالله انهير مصارع السرحان ,66.5 جامعة اليرموك علم الاجتماع والخدمة الاجتماعية عبدالسلام عيد معيلي الشرفات ,66.3 الجامعــة الهاشمية تربية الطفولة المبكرة احمد عواد كوشان السميران ,66.3 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية محمد عبدالكريم محمد السرديه ,66.3 جامعة اليرموك العلوم السياسية عايد مفلح عايد الخالدي ,66.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات اسامه عبدالله خالد بني خالد ,66.2 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها منال عوده مطلب الشرعه ,66.2 جامعة اليرموك اللغة العربية وادابها محسن حسن نزال الخزاعلة ,66.1 الجامعــة الهاشمية اللغة العربية وادابها احلام كردي حمدان المساعيد ,66.1 جامعة اليرموك الاثار محمد غصاب عوض الدليجم ,66.1 جامعة اليرموك اقتصاد المال والأعمال اسماء ضيف الله عطيه العظامات ,66 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي عواد عايد عواد المساعيد ,66 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي وعد محمد سعود الخالدي ,66 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة هديل محمد سلمان الروضان ,66 جامعة اليرموك العلوم الحياتية الهام ناصر فهد العظامات ,65.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية محمد احمد عوده الخالدي ,65.9 جامعة اليرموك العلوم المالية والمصرفية لطيفه علي عيفان الشرفات ,65.9 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية عهود عاصي غيلان السرحان ,65.9 جامعة اليرموك التاريخ كفاء علي سلمان الهلال ,65.8 جامعة اليرموك الإحصاء سجا ابراهيم عقلة الزبون ,65.8 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة سماره فيصل سماره الطوافشه ,65.8 الجامعــة الهاشمية معلم التربية الفنية منال عودة محمد الزبون ,65.8 جامعــةالتطبيقية تربية الطفل - اناث / بيان زاكي معيوف بني خالد ,65.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الرياضيات ياسمين محمد عايد المساعيد ,65.7 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة باسم قبلان خليف الشبيب ,65.7 جامعة اليرموك التاريخ حاكم سبتي عقيل الطوافشه ,65.6 الجامعــة الهاشمية الأدارة والتدريب الرياضي حنين لافي مفضي السرحان ,65.6 جامعة اليرموك التسويق فادية سليمان محمد الشنابله ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا منتدى حامد حمدان الفواعره ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد وجدان حسن كريم بني خالد ,65.5 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم الحياتية / الزرقاء الاء محسن خلف السليم ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا شمسه فضل طلاق الرخاء ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا عفاف خالد خلف الرميص ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا قاسم محمد عوض القبوص ,65.5 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا صدام حسين حامد الحميد ,65.4 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا علاء تركي معاشي السرحان ,65.4 جامعة اليرموك علوم الأرض والبيئة فاطمه محمد مجلي البري ,65.4 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا اللغة الانجليزية للأغراض الخاصة ولاء فضل خالد المهباش ,65.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم الحياتية / الزرقاء انور وليد قاسم العيسمي ,65.2 جامعة اليرموك الاقتصاد محمد علي احمد ابوكف ,65.2 جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا التقنيات الحيوية والهندسة الوراثية دينا احمد منصور النهود ,65.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية - اناث / شروق محمد ارحيل العظامات ,65.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية العلوم الحياتية / الزرقاء هدى محمد عوض المساعيد ,65 جامعــةالتطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية - اناث / طراد حمدان قاسم الرياحي ,65 جامعة اليرموك الإرشاد السياحي عماد عويد نهار الشرعه ,65 جامعة اليرموك الأنثروبولوجيا دعاء كريم احمد الكور ,65 جامعــةالتطبيقية الخدمة الاجتماعية - اناث / علا ضيف الله علي ابو غليون .69.7

باديةالوسـط :
الجامعــة الأردنيــة العلوم الحياتية شرين محمد سلمان الروسان ,69.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة معلم الصف ظبيه امجد علي الجبور ,69.4 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الرياضيات احلام شاكر فليح الجبور ,69.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم الحاسوب ربحي عبد العزيز حمود العقيل ,69 الجامعــة الأردنيــة المحاسبة عاطف مرعي مزعل الشرعه ,68.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة علم المكتبات والمعلومات ثابت ناصر ضيف الله القطيط ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة الانجليزية صفاء حمدان محمد الغيالين ,68.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة التربية الخاصة ايه عاطف حميدي الدريبي ,68.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الإدارة العامة هيا عسكر سالم الخريشا ,68.2 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الجغرافيا ضيف الله عبد الكريم ضيف الله العيفه ,68 الجامعــة الأردنيــة اللغة العربية ايه عبد العزيز عبيد الصاروم ,67.9 الجامعــة الأردنيــة إقتصاد الأعمال اسيل عواد فليح ابو طريخم ,67.8 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الكيمياء نور محمد معزي الشموط ,67.7 الجامعــة الأردنيــة أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية احمد مصلح ملفي القضاه ,67.6 الجامعــة الأردنيــة الاثار شاديه علي عبد الله القرحان ,67.5 الجامعــة الأردنيــة تربية الطفل مها مصلح ملفي القضاه ,67.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية, تربية الطفل - اناث /عمان علا موسى راضي الدهام ,67.3 جامعــةالتطبيقية, التربية الخاصة - اناث / عمان محمد تركي محمد الخريشة ,67.2 الجامعة الألمانيةالأردنية, العلوم الإدارية علي عبيد محمد النوفلي ,67.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية, نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان عمر عبد الله حمد الجبور ,67 جامعــةالتطبيقية, ادارة اعمال / سلط فاطمه فلاح خلف الجحاوشه ,67 جامعــةالتطبيقية, ادارة المكتبات والمعلومات - اناث / عمان اروى محمد ضيف الله القطيط ,66.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية, نظم المعلومات الادارية / عمان محمد سليمان ندى السرهيد ,66.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية, نظم المعلومات المحاسبية / عمان بكر خلف سليمان الخريشا ,66.7 جامعــةالتطبيقية, تكنولوجيا المعلومات / علم الحاسوب - سلط نور منصور وراد العبادي ,66.6 جامعــةالتطبيقية, التربية الخاصة - اناث / عمان عهود سالم فلاح الفريج ,66.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية, اللغة العربية التطبيقية - اناث / عمان مشهور ارحيل مسند الحبيب ,66.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية, الخدمة الاجتماعية / علان اشرف احمد ابراهيم البكور ,66.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية, الخدمة الاجتماعية / علان هند عفيان دحيلان الهقيش ,65.6 جامعــةالتطبيقية, التربية الخاصة - اناث / عمان مي عبد الرحمن فياض المليحي ,65.5 جامعــةالتطبيقية, المحاسبة / عمان محمد حسن سلمان صباح ,65.5 جامعــةالتطبيقية, الخدمة الاجتماعية / علان محمد عوده سلامه السبيتان ,65.4 جامعــةالتطبيقية, ادارة الأعمال / عمان محمد صالح محمد الحسين ,65.1 جامعــةالتطبيقية, التربية الخاصة / علان جهاد عدنان رشاد ذيب .68.9

باديةالجنوب :
جامعة الحسين بن طلال علم الحاسوب سكينه عواد محمد الزوايده ,67.8 جامعــة مؤتــة إقتصاديات المال والاعمال احمد جمال حسن العوران ,66.7 جامعة الحسين بن طلال نظم المعلومات الحاسوبية بلال سالم عوده المراعيه 66.6 , جامعــة مؤتــة علم الحاسوب محمد عيد خلف السعادنه .65.1 .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا L A R A

----------


## L A R A

شكرا معاذ :Icon31:

----------

